# INFPs the most Judgmental Type?



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

@Corleo

I also love that part about being hard to read, it is in self defense, but I also love that part about myself. I mentioned that in some enneagram thread about why I liked being a type 6...because we are full of contradictions and hard to read. I posted that before I even read this article.

One thing is, when I'm feeling something extremely, it is pretty obvious. I've had people say they can feel my anger or that my happiness was infectious. This doesn't happen often but I'm surprised by that response from others.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> Judgmental means excessively engaging in the action of judgment. Not a problem, at all. It's just important that an adjective's meaning is established, since it is useless on its own. You can have a sentence without an adjective. You can't have a sentence without a verb, though.
> 
> But no, I still don't think INFPs are the most judgmental type. Perhaps because you are an INFP, you recognise that you are judgmental and perhaps don't perceive other J-leads as being judgmental. But they are judgmental. Take IxTPs, who are known for judging everything via an internal logical analysis - and deciding whether a piece of logic is worth holding in their system or not. What isn't, is judged un-necessary and discarded - rather akin to the "Bad nuts" contraption in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. I don't see how that's less judgmental than what you've stated in the OP.
> 
> And a Je-lead? Well, they're judgmental as well. Only their judgment revolves around an external system.


I think your mind has been in MBTI mode for too long. The adjective's meaning _is_ well established. The word _judgmental_ is almost exclusively used in the context of criticism in human relationships; it's not about "logical analysis" or "external systems".


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> The most "judgmental" type is surely any J-lead. INFP included. I don't see why INFPs would be more judgmental than other J-leads; although all 8 of those types would direct their judgments in a different way. It's possible that INFPs have a more noticeably judgmental nature - or alternatively, you're misunderstanding how the system works.


yup, i see judgementalism in te and fe doms/aux also. i think it happens in pretty much every type depending on what they are judging, some people don't even know they are judging.


----------



## AERick (Oct 25, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> I think so too! I used to think I was an INFJ because I am good at predicting outcomes and can use Fe if needed, I'm also a bit "edgier" than some INFPs on this board which I'm not saying is an INFJ trait more so that I sometimes think I don't fit in. I'm like the black sheep of the INFP family lol.
> 
> 
> So many insightful observations in the article. But I loved your quote about being the black sheep. My question is, how do we find a black sheep amongst a group of black sheep? Perhaps for clarity's sake, as fellow INFP, we should deem you the "white sheep."


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

If we speak in the logical nature of the word, there isn't much comparison. Naturally, the more observant you are, the more judgmental you are. It doesn't have to be a negative thing. If one type is less judgmental than the others it is purely coincidence. We all make judgments in every single thing we do, regardless of the outcome there is always an internal process. And those "judgements" include when we want to sleep, if its okay to urinate in this location, if we want some bacon, etc. I think this is what @_An Obese Skeleton_ was getting at.

I don't think this was the intention of the article and I think @pernoctator has the right idea when we are talking more in terms of human relations. I still don't know if any certain type is more prone to it or not but I definitely relate a lot to the OP's article and think that there is something we can learn from it.

And even though arguing is fun, I think this excerpt I just found (what did we do before the internet?) may clear some of it up:

*Judgment vs. judgement*

In American English, *judgement *is generally considered a misspelling of *judgment*for all uses of the word, notwithstanding individual preferences. In British popular usage, _judgment _was traditionally the preferred form, but _judgement _has gained ground over the last couple of centuries and is now nearly as common as _judgment. _
Pay no attention to the myth, widely repeated on the web, that _judgement _is the original spelling and that _judgment _is a 19th-century American invention. This is simply untrue, as shown by an abundanceof readily available evidence anyone can view online. 
When it comes to legal contexts, English reference sources say varying things. Most seem to agree that_judgment _is preferred in legal contexts even in British English, and some say that American and British English differ in their strict legal meanings of _judgment_. Bryan Garner, in his _Modern American Usage_, says _judgment _in American English refers to “the final decisive act of a court in defining the rights of the parties,” whereas, he writes, the word in British English refers to a judicial opinion. We find nothing to contradict this, though there are many English reference sources that do not mention a legal/nonlegal distinction or an American/British distinction.



Anyways, I may be way off base but that's just my judgment of this article


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

AERick said:


> MelanieM said:
> 
> 
> > I think so too! I used to think I was an INFJ because I am good at predicting outcomes and can use Fe if needed, I'm also a bit "edgier" than some INFPs on this board which I'm not saying is an INFJ trait more so that I sometimes think I don't fit in. I'm like the black sheep of the INFP family lol.
> ...


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> AERick said:
> 
> 
> > That's really sweet, but I think I'm not as nice as the other INFP posters, way more blunt, not as articulate. Did you see all those details I missed from the article? I'm more blunt because it's sort of a relief and as I've aged I just want to cut the BS and get to the point. My bluntness has gotten me in trouble in the real world but I have learned to play the game a bit...on here I can just say it,miss refreshing! All the other INFPs seem much more thoughtful and kind in their posts.
> ...


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Since we're splitting hairs over semantics, I have a question for you guys. Have you ever used, know of anyone who used, or can cite an example from literature where judgemental is used without any emotional connotations? Judgement can be rational, ethical or emotive. I never heard judgemental describe a position that is rational. Obstinate and stubborn, perhaps. Judgemental is always emotive in my experience and often shaded with personal or social bias.
Feelers, judgemental. Thinkers, obstinate. :tongue:


----------



## AERick (Oct 25, 2014)

hornet said:


> Gee yet another "most" post!
> Most judgmental about what?
> I'll think you will find that you have a too narrow view on being judgmental.


Not to be rude, but your entire post is judgmental.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

AERick said:


> Not to be rude, but your entire post is judgmental.


Glad you noticed.

Not going to be rude eh?
Such a letdown.

Let me be rude for you.
You are being percived as dumb for not noticing the follow up that states that it is intentional.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i used to be really judgmental with people, now i try to understand everyone's position and accept it to a certain degree, that made me improve a lot socially


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> That's really sweet, but I think I'm not as nice as the other INFP posters, way more blunt, not as articulate. Did you see all those details I missed from the article? I'm more blunt because it's sort of a relief and as I've aged I just want to cut the BS and get to the point. My bluntness has gotten me in trouble in the real world but I have learned to play the game a bit...on here I can just say it, it's refreshing! All the other INFPs seem much more thoughtful and kind in their posts.


relates. 

we both type 6 aswell, mmm. i think 6 definitely likes to get to the point, there's a lot of e9/fixed infp's i've noticed.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> The most "judgmental" type is surely any J-lead. INFP included. I don't see why INFPs would be more judgmental than other J-leads; although all 8 of those types would direct their judgments in a different way. It's possible that INFPs have a more noticeably judgmental nature - or alternatively, you're misunderstanding how the system works.



What is J-lead and Je-lead ? Even google doesn't know. Did you come up with a new concept?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

yentipeee said:


> What is J-lead and Je-lead ? Even google doesn't know. Did you come up with a new concept?


these are common shorthand terms.

j - judging function 

je - extroverted judging.

ji - intro judging.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

yentipeee said:


> What is J-lead and Je-lead ? Even google doesn't know. Did you come up with a new concept?


Yes. I'm actually the skeleton of Carl Jung.


----------



## AERick (Oct 25, 2014)

hornet said:


> Glad you noticed.
> 
> Not going to be rude eh?
> Such a letdown.
> ...


So you perceive me as being dumb, and I'm supposed to care? Yes, I noticed how you decided to plead that it was "intentional," after your error was pointed out by another poster. So what you are saying is that the plan was to either make a critical statement of an entire group of people solely to invoke anger, or you were actually that ignorant. Either way, you lose.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> these are common shorthand terms.
> 
> j - judging function
> 
> ...




I thought INFPs are P *not* J

What am I?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

yentipeee said:


> I thought INFPs are P *not* J
> 
> What am I?


no. 'p' actually stands for extroverted perceiving or pe. infp's are ji dom and have pe, like entp's - just the other around.

e.g entp - pe dom, ji aux.

infp - ji dom, pe aux.


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> Thoughts? INFPs do you see yourselves in this article? I do!


I didn't read the article linked, but based on what you quoted, no.

I see myself as judgmental. (Not more so than everyone else I know, but whatever.) It's the other stuff I don't relate to. The things about being "more aware of others than others are of themselves" or being "aware of relationships between individuals" isn't like me. The first and last quotes bother me more than the middle one. I don't have some special ability to see past the façades of others, nor am I terribly aware of what's going on around me, whether that involves people or not. Some of this rings true, like black and white thinking under stress and not wanting others to be able to read me, but other parts seem way off, like viewing inauthenticity as unforgivable and holding grudges.

Skimming the article...the writer does the "we INFPs" thing. I have broken out into hives.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

hornet said:


> Glad you noticed.
> 
> Not going to be rude eh?
> Such a letdown.
> ...


Why did you come here and post as an INFP, then later post as an ISFP in the INFJs 'sick of INFPs mistyping themselves as INFJs'. Now you have no MBTI label. Both posts were a bit on the rude/oddly angry aggressive side. You have been a member for a while so I take it you aren't trolling, what are you trying to prove? That MBTI is BS? Just curious.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Ebon said:


> I didn't read the article linked, but based on what you quoted, no.
> 
> I see myself as judgmental. (Not more so than everyone else I know, but whatever.) It's the other stuff I don't relate to. The things about being "more aware of others than others are of themselves" or being "aware of relationships between individuals" isn't like me. The first and last quotes bother me more than the middle one. I don't have some special ability to see past the façades of others, nor am I terribly aware of what's going on around me, whether that involves people or not. Some of this rings true, like black and white thinking under stress and not wanting others to be able to read me, but other parts seem way off, like viewing inauthenticity as unforgivable and holding grudges.
> 
> Skimming the article...the writer does the "we INFPs" thing. I have broken out into hives.


Thanks for your honesty. Feel better soon :kitteh:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

INFJ is. It makes sense by functions. Because Ni sees like the most extreme examples and connections, and then Fe sees all the ethical things people are doing wrong. Stuff makes me mad that the majority of the population does not know exists. Because they don't look at things the way I do.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

AERick said:


> So you perceive me as being dumb, and I'm supposed to care? Yes, I noticed how you decided to plead that it was "intentional," after your error was pointed out by another poster. So what you are saying is that the plan was to either make a critical statement of an entire group of people solely to invoke anger, or you were actually that ignorant. Either way, you lose.


Yes I only have two options in the whole wide world.
Poor poor me. 



MelanieM said:


> Why did you come here and post as an INFP, then later post as an ISFP in the INFJs 'sick of INFPs mistyping themselves as INFJs'. Now you have no MBTI label. Both posts were a bit on the rude/oddly angry aggressive side. You have been a member for a while so I take it you aren't trolling, what are you trying to prove? That MBTI is BS? Just curious.


What are you talking about?
My type has been set to unknown type for quite some time now.
So don't get any funny ideas about me switching it up you hear me. 
Where did I pretend to be INFP?
You should watch your mouth, 
*false accusations are* *much more bad than some oddly rude comment* here and there.

Hmm what was the original motivation.
Oh yeah!
It bugged me how yet another person had the we are best at X thing.
I didn't even read the profile until you hinted I should.
Then I tore that apart too.

Then I got bugged by the snide I'm not trying to be rude thing.
Guess it pushed a button.
So I acted rude to establish balance perhaps.
Yin and Yang you know. 
Se vs Si.

Si loves to hold the "moral highground".
We are so much better cause we are so careful not flaunting the sensory object.
That is the main discontent in this post here.
Me being myself is forcing you to deal with your shadow in a very unpleasant way.
There is no way around it, I have to erase myself or bug the hell out of you guys.
That is a jungian lesson that should be learned well.
Not some BS MBTI holding hands and singing kumbaja.

The anger you percieve is just my 8 wing trough Se.
That is beside the point as I'm perfectly calm now.
I can see how you would think that some ace in the hole in some moral battle, but it is not.
I have very good control over my anger.

So yeah, now I'm not interested in this little talk anymore.
Unless you come back with some interesting comment.
After all half the motivation for posting here was boredom and postcount.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

@hornet

Don't lie, people change personality types all the time *which you did*. 

My intent wasn't Hey! INFPs are the best judger! It grabbed my attention because INFPs are generally thought of as being the most nonjudgmental.

Good luck with your post count.

(being bored and posting nonsense makes much more sense, there's a word for that)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

MelanieM said:


> @_hornet_
> 
> Don't lie, people change personality types all the time *which you did*.
> 
> ...


Watch your mouth lil @MelanieM it will get you into trouble one day if you get in the habit.
Your continued accusations are not interesting enough to hold me longer than this post.
Your feeble attempt at making me angry is really boring.
And your intent are as suspect as the lack of validity in your accusations
Good bye. :dry:


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... look guys, I know I'm not INFP but there's something the feels terribly wrong about this article. There's a reason as to why I brought in the Merchant of Venice video. There's a reason as to why I believe ******* is a hurt NFP/SFP. What I'll do is quote the article and provide an explanation as to why I feel this description is flawed and why I feel it's not a good idea to internalize this description.

But first I would like to touch upon a few minor details of what it means to be Fi/Ti dominant. These four types, IxxP, start with a preconceived understanding of the world and work outwards. By definition these types start with a position on an issue and gather evidence for or against their position. It's possible to get emotionally attached to a position. Consider Albert Einstein's, INTP, reluctance to accept quantum mechanics because it was incompatible with his understanding of determinism. Likewise an IxFP may continue to support an organization because the believe in their cause in light of evidence when the organization has proven itself unethical outside of this cause. 




> Black and white thinking is a particular issue with INFPs, and as Te is their inferior/aspirational it’s easy for an INFP when stressed to fall into black and white thinking themselves.


Black and white thinking is particular to any type who is emotionally invested in something because they have suffered pain and cannot let go. I know of two INFP mathematician, and an ENFP other than myself who studied formal logic. Take a closer look at what black and white, all or nothing thinking is and why its occurance is beyond the scope of type.



> I had a discussion with some INFPs about how our type would make the best terrorist. An INFP would gladly die for a cause that they felt worthy… heck we INFPs could even romanticize the whole concept of dying for a cause… because we INFPs want a cause that is worth dying for or else what is the point of living at all.


I'm sorry. This is just disturbing. This is because we're exposed to themes of martyrdom, heroism and romanticize the concept of dying so that we can immortalize our names. This is not INFP but selfish, arrogant ego. This is the self at its most frail. This is how cult leaders, revolutionaries and the military recruit their men and women. You and I live in the western world where we have certain human liberties. Many armies do not have our ethical standards.



> An INFP might not even consider you worthy of an explanation or they just assume you should know as they know… and if you don’t know, then that is your problem.


This is because we live in a culture of entitlement. 



> INFPs are so “self” aware that we often feel we’re more aware of others than others are of themselves.


Gaslighting much?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Spastic Origami said:


> This is because we live in a culture of entitlement.


Is it? 

I mean, yes, we obviously live in a culture of entitlement. I don't think this is related though, necessarily. When I first read that line (""_An INFP might not even consider you worthy of an explanation or they just assume you should know as they know… and if you don’t know, then that is your problem.")_ I thought, "Ehh, I don't do that..." but then I thought about it. I kinda do do that (with people I'm not close to).

*Not *because I literally think someone is "not worth the explanation". But because there are some things where it's like... something seems so obvious and so clear to me, I cannot understand (or sometimes don't even realize) how it _wouldn't _be obvious to anyone else. So, if we ARE on such different pages, we must be coming from such drastically different frames of reference, or foundations of knowledge and styles of thinking, that it would be so incredibly exhausting and _painful _to try to reach common ground on the core values buried so deeply within me.

Not to say my opinions never change, but I don't spend a lot of time reconsidering perspectives I've already examined and disregarded as unfactual or illogical. However, I think you have to look at how deeply invested or entwined someone is within their own set of circumstances, which might be very different than mine. So sometimes it's just not always realistically worth the investment of an "explanation" or engagement--- that may sound entitled, but it's really more a matter of choosing my battles because energy and resources are limited in a world that will keep turning. Life must go on. I can recognize that it takes all kinds of people, perspectives and skill sets to make things work, so I'm not going to get in the way of that just because I disagree with someone. I'll work with them in whatever limited capacity makes the most efficient sense, while maybe also keeping them at arm's distance emotionally/intellectually. 

I mean, there are exceptions. If someone says something that I find highly unethical or offensive, I will probably speak up. But I'm talking more about minor day-to-day differences and facades that offend me only slightly (I really like what this article says about INFPs interacting with facades, I relate to it a lot).


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

So yes, I relate to much of this. I think I am very tolerant and accepting of individuals, in many ways, but I'll still have made up my mind that they're "wrong" about something. ...But that doesn't mean My regard for them as a person diminishes. Like, unless you're really offending my core values, I do not think being "wrong" is that big of a deal. I don't think that alone indicates anything about level of intelligence or character. How you deal with new information and past mistakes is more important, but I can also empathize with people who are not in a place where they can afford to change too much at that particular moment. Because I have been there. 

Overall, too, I am open to being proven wrong, and in ways I embrace it, even if it might smart my ego at first.

Now if our core values are drastically at odds, that's when I start holding you at army's length in the manner I described in my last comment.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> The most "judgmental" type is surely any J-lead. INFP included. I don't see why INFPs would be more judgmental than other J-leads; although all 8 of those types would direct their judgments in a different way. It's possible that INFPs have a more noticeably judgmental nature - or alternatively, you're misunderstanding how the system works.


True, but IXFPs use Fi to judge which means they're judging your entire character not your logic or social grace (and ISFPs are known for being more unassuming than INFPs).


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

@Spastic Origami I'm not an INFP either and I think there is merit to the article. Fi + Ne can do a very good job of developing elaborate grudges against people with minimal interaction with them. Also note that the part about black and white thinking was explicitly referring to INFPs "in the grip". It is not saying that this is something INFPs are prone to on a regular basis, and it has nothing to do with one's capability to be a mathematician.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I identify strongly with this article, but I wouldn't necessarily we're the most judgmental type; it depends. I do know, however, that I have an extremely well attuned "douche-dar." Even one brief look at someone can give me intense insight into their personality and character and I can tell instinctually even upon first meeting someone if they're a domineering person or not. If they are, I'll barely say anything yet seem to admire them strongly from afar because I admire traits I lack. I definitely have black and white thinking as there's no fifty shades of grey in my world, barely even one.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah i'm pretty judgmental, I just try and make my judgments valid.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

It's difficult for me to come to a conclusive point. I much rather observe and speak of these observations in hopes that others will make their own conclusions. Maybe I could rationalize this by having tertiary Te in MBTI, and Ti PolR in socionics. I could attribute any trait to any type and look for evidence in the functions. 

This text is characteristic of all people given to certain conditions and experiences. It is written in a language that is representative of INFP. Much of the content is characteristic to all types. All I'm asking anyone is to look beyond the article and consider the possibility of this being any other type. And perhaps ask yourself some questions: What makes people judgemental? What makes someone keep grudges? What makes someone consumed by their mission?

The most judgemental person I know is a very specific ISFJ. I keep some very hard grudges because I felt betrayed by some very specific people and saw no possibility for mending the relationships and change and they have crossed my threshold for forgiveness. So here's my ENxP self. Or do you think that suicide bombers and the people of Jonestown are mostly INFP because they suffered and died for their cause?



> _An INFP might not even consider you worthy of an explanation or they just assume you should know as they know… *and if you don’t know, then that is your problem.*_


... fair enough, @Quernus. You're coming from a very reasonable position. You strike me as somebody who thought about their believes, somebody who considered other opinions and understand why they hold their beliefs. Yet there's a difference between choosing your battles and telling somebody they should know better. Because honestly, does that somebody know better?

I'm not talking about dismissing neo-Nazis, Muslim extremists or Westboro Baptists. I'm talking about cases when a partner, friends or coworker plays this card when there's absolutely no actual reason to assume you should know better.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

Spastic Origami said:


> ... do you think that suicide bombers and the people of Jonestown are mostly INFP because they suffered and died for their cause?


Do you think that the percentages of types within the suicide bomber community are equal to those within the overall population?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

The-Overweighted-America said:


> i used to be really judgmental with people, now i try to understand everyone's position and accept it to a certain degree, that made me improve a lot socially


I do as well, I think that's part of growing and evolving. I have many friends, I don't think this article defines us and means we are destined to be social lepers. This article dissected my inner world I keep hidden. Of course if I'm in an unhealthy state it magnifies and vice versa. They went pretty deep with the suicide bomber thing which I don't ever see myself even coming close to doing. I do see how an INFP would make oneself a martyr if the outside situation was so intense and called for it.

Again, I see some strangely positive things in it. I don't think INFPs are naive little huggable cherubs flittering around the Earth. I also don't think we are the pushovers everyone else thinks we are (well give us a while, we will eventually bite back).


----------



## gingerlefty (Jul 7, 2013)

With weeeeaak Fe, I'd say that can make us pretty judgmental, less empathetic.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

pernoctator said:


> Do you think that the percentages of types within the suicide bomber community are equal to those within the overall population?


... yes. Because they're people like you and I who have been broken down, brainwashed and found themselves in a difficult situation under the influence of a charismatic leader or community, confused, without means of escape and maybe even a thought of their own. Suicide bombers, kids who shoot up their schools, child soldiers in Africa are of any type. Hitler was an NF, Stalin an NT, Saddam and the dictator of Uganda were SPs and I believe Mussolini was an SJ. Their followers and enthusiasts could also be of any type.

You can't assign a specific type to evil. And you can't assign a specific type to broken people who later commit atrocities. Who were the Nazis, or the Bolsheviks, or the members of ISIS but not ordinary people taken from the general population? Yes. I think and I believe suicide bombers, terrorists or anybody committing an unnecessary act of violence in the name of some ideology could anything. I think it's mere hubris to point the finger at other types and say we're immune because we're not.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

gingerlefty said:


> With weeeeaak Fe, I'd say that can make us pretty judgmental, less empathetic.


You can internally judge someone and still be empathetic. BTW: Fi is more empathetic, while Fe is more sympathetic. Although, that is also not to say either can be both depending on their life experience, the situation and their maturity.

Even types with inferior Fi or Fe can be empathic....

It may come easier to some more than others is all I'm saying.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

@Spastic Origami I didn't ask you if any type could be a suicide bomber. I asked if the _proportions_ are the same. I would be very surprised if they were. You will find different proportions in pretty much any group that has a unique culture, like any profession, or this forum for instance. Yes you can find any type on this forum, but the proportion of INFPs is notably different than their proportion in the world overall. I wonder why you think this wouldn't apply to "evil" cultures.

Child soldiers and Nazis etc. are involuntarily part of the group, so yes I wouldn't expect much difference there. But we weren't talking about those... we were talking about people who choose to join an alternative group and die for a cause.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

I will concede that ISFP/INFPs have the best self awareness of all types. I'm willing to grant the sensors a slight advantage because they are concerned with what is real versus what is hypothetical. They aren't afraid to look within and accept the good, the bad and the ugly. I read the article and felt the ugly is true for me as well. I can be driven to prejudice, to hold irrational grudges because I'm hurt and angry, and I've even played that you should know better card after criticizing it so much.

The difference between this forum is that people join Personality Cafe because they are interested in Jung's thought, MBTI, socionics and their derivatives. They do so because it is their personal choice. Terrorist organization, cults and other marginal groups recruit their members by coercion, threats of violence, fear and whatever dirty trick is available to influence a person's mind and beliefs. People raised and living in isolation reflect their limited reality. They might not know anything better could exist. Certain ideas may not even exist in their reality, and if such an idea did manifest itself in a person's mind would they be able to articulate it considering they are blasted with contrary thinking and aren't given the opportunity to contemplate other options.

I understand the inconsistencies of logic now that it's pointed out, @pernoctator. We joined PerC because it was our desire to do so. Terrorists are groomed into their roles by external influences, and often from birth. A moderate example would be the many rationally thinking individuals who were raised Catholic who get defensive when someone criticizes very specific members of the clergy because they would like to see these specific clerics stand trail for their exploits and not hide behind the immunity of the Vatican. Come to think of it, could you not make the counter statement that an INFP/ISFP would be more resilient to outside influence because they known themselves better?

I can't answer your question of proportion. I guess that it varies in accordance to the methods used to coerce the individual. But every type its weakness. And if there's a spike of INFPs in a given group it's because the group used an approach that is effective on INFPs. If the culture allows a group to flourish I see no reason why type proportions would be much different from its general public.


----------



## Arisha (5 mo ago)

SweetPickles said:


> INFP: Most Judgmental Type? | Marmalade
> 
> I found this article to be oddly accurate
> 
> ...





SweetPickles said:


> INFP: Most Judgmental Type? | Marmalade
> 
> I found this article to be oddly accurate
> 
> ...


I was feeling strange as to why I felt like i was judging others deep inside even though it was said that infp's don't judge. There was also this instance where I had friends who spoke badly of others and I literally hated them and was disgusted with them but i couldn't get out cuz they were supposed to be my classmates for next 5 yrs nd i didn't want any conflicts. They had this whole negative environment around them that it kept me on edge and i felt pissed off at every turn. After seeing this article it's good to know it wasn't only me who felt this way.


----------

